
It’s not too late to “break in” to crypto - prk90
https://hackernoon.com/its-not-too-late-to-break-in-to-crypto-5b7a8704749?source=user_profile---------4------------------
======
mockindignant
FYI: the author is referring to cryptocurrency when they say “crypto” and not
cryptography, making the title somewhat ambiguous and from my point of view
disappointing and sort of clickbait-y.

